# Cannot get Motivated



## cmzaha (Jan 28, 2014)

I have not made soap in 3 weeks and still cannot get motivated, even after picking up over 200 lbs of oils and butters today. Guess I am in a funk and really need to get out of it    First time in 5 yrs this has happened and I really need to make plumeria and lavender soap.  Oh well, maybe tomorrow....


----------



## Donna (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi cmzaha,

You're not alone.  I had some surgery over the holidays and put up all my soap equipment for awhile.  Before that, I was a whirling dervish making soap for the holidays.  My DH even brought my soaping equip. up from downstairs so I could make soap.  Made some dog soap (for our dogs only) and it was o.k.
Still not inspired.  Ahaa!  I'll make a peacock swirl.  It seized.  Now I was truly frustrated and got back on the forum and reread some soap books to try to find out what went wrong. This got me going and I ordered some yummy EO's and FO's for Spring.  I live in the North Ga. mountains and for us this has been
a really cold and depressing winter.  Spring thinking did the trick. 
I'm having a friend over today to show her how to make soap.  Of course there will be a glass of wine and cheese when we're finished.  I think I'm cured.
I think we all get in a funk sometimes.  It will pass.  Think Spring!!!!


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 28, 2014)

Thinking spring and lavender!! I am out of 4 of my regular sellers and really need to get with it. As for the peacock swirl Lovin' Soap has a good slow moving recipe to use for the swirl. She uses rice bran but I have also subbed in sunflower oil and or canola.


----------



## yadonm (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm just the opposite.  I have the winter blahs (living in Buffalo, NY area).  I babysit 2 of my grand kids ages 1&2 three days a week. I honestly don't care about anything else,except soaping and sleeping.  I love those babies but you can't even get outside with them when it's this cold.  Today it's up to 6 degrees but it feels like -14 with the windchill.  I just want to go down into my soap cave and make soap until Spring.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 28, 2014)

I've been in a funk too.  I haven't made soap in almost 3 weeks either.  Before that I was a crazy mad woman.  I need to get moving again as I need to make cupcake soaps since I am all out. And I need to get moving so I'm ready for the market season coming soon.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jan 28, 2014)

Donna said:


> .......Made some dog soap .....



What % dog did you use?  

I do feel for you, all who are having troubles.  I am waiting for my HP lard to be cured so I can see if the recipe is good for other uses (Bay Rum soap and so on).

So on the one hand I want to make more, but don't just want to make it for the sake of it.  Except a salt bar - once I can find some salt in this country that hasn't been doused with Iodine................ :thumbdown:


----------



## nebetmiw (Jan 28, 2014)

I am right with you.  We re almost out of soap as I make small batches 1.5lbs at a time.  I need to make more but since the guys are butchering our pigs kitchen is a mess.  Do not want to even go in there LOL.  But right now would be the best time since I can set it outside and it will not gel.  Maybe today I will make a batch.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jan 28, 2014)

nebetmiw said:


> I am right with you.  We re almost out of soap as I make small batches 1.5lbs at a time.  I need to make more but since the guys are butchering our pigs kitchen is a mess.  Do not want to even go in there LOL.  But right now would be the best time since I can set it outside and it will not gel.  Maybe today I will make a batch.



A lard batch, maybe?


----------



## nebetmiw (Jan 28, 2014)

Correction you all and hubby inspired me.  i just made a batch with lard and Winter White FO.  it is sitting outside chilling.


----------



## lenarenee (Jan 28, 2014)

Those of you who are not feeling motivated - you have my sympathies and I hope you find something that energizes you soon.

Then again, sometimes a break in routine is beneficial.

If you are trying to get back into the swing of soaping again, maybe it will
be helpful to start with a very small, favorite batch. Or a recipe that you found interesting, but didn't experiment with yet.

I tend to be lazy by nature, and when I need to get something done, I start very, very small. Usually I end up getting a lot more done than intended once I just get going.  

I wish you all well, and would love to see any pics of your creations when there are some.


----------



## Miz Jenny (Jan 28, 2014)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> What % dog did you use?
> 
> I do feel for you, all who are having troubles.  I am waiting for my HP lard to be cured so I can see if the recipe is good for other uses (Bay Rum soap and so on).
> 
> So on the one hand I want to make more, but don't just want to make it for the sake of it.  Except a salt bar - once I can find some salt in this country that hasn't been doused with Iodine................ :thumbdown:



Seriously, you can't get sea salt in Austria?


----------



## Donna (Jan 28, 2014)

Efficacious Gentleman,
Were you inquiring about the dog soap?  If so, I use the recipe from Soaping 101, but I change out the EO's every so often. I always add colloidal oatmeal. I am a wildlife rehabber and have 4 rescue dogs as well as my daughter's two.  I've had the recipe checked out by my vet and all is well.  I know that making soap for dogs has been a subject of debate.  I would never use it on any of the other animals and I don't sell the soap.  However, my daughter's vet staff uses it. I've had great results with this recipe.  The dogs coats shine (of course diet plays an important part) and we've had no dry skin problems.  We don't rely on the soap to stop fleas or ticks.  We treat the dogs for that.   It is a nice mild soap and, in my opinion,
it's so much better than the pet store soap.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 28, 2014)

lenarenee said:


> Those of you who are not feeling motivated - you have my sympathies and I hope you find something that energizes you soon.
> 
> Then again, sometimes a break in routine is beneficial.
> 
> ...


 
I am finally making 20-25 #'s of lavenders. 15 lbs of Just lavender and 10 #'s of lavender lilac. LOL, still not ambitious but need to get it done. These are going to be aloe with rice bran, avocado, lard...


----------



## Donna (Jan 28, 2014)

Efficacious Gentleman,

O.K.  a bit slow on the uptake.  Long day.  Very funny


----------



## AngelMomma (Jan 28, 2014)

I always get Seasonal Affective Disorder (also known as SAD) in the winter time.  But this winter has been a bit better than usual.  I have been getting my B12 shots regularly (we can do them here at home) and also taking extra vitamin D and C.  It has made so much difference this winter.  Last year the DR said my vit D was totally bottomed out.  Had to do mega doses of that to bring it up.  I made a dog soap recently too (no dogs included in the ingredients ) and it has been working great with the 1 test we did.  This little boy is STINKY naturally.  But it has been much better with this recipe that has Neem in it.  I also made a Lavender batch last night.  Hubby is never thrilled when I make it.  But her tolerates the smell in here like a sport until it starts to cure and calms down.

I hope everyone is feeling better soon.  Today I bundled up and went out to do animal chores.  It helps for me to get a little sun on my face.


----------



## lenarenee (Jan 28, 2014)

cmzaha,

Good to know you're able to get something done that you needed to.

I'm not a fan of lavender, but love a good lilac; how well do those work together?  Where did you get your lilac?  (lilac reminds me of my mom)


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 29, 2014)

Well I did it, I got 2 batches of lavender fields done, 1 batch of Lavender & Lilacs and 2 batches of Lemon Avocado. Yeah 25 lbs done. LOL, only one ugly one!!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jan 29, 2014)

Donna said:


> Efficacious Gentleman,
> 
> O.K. a bit slow on the uptake. Long day. Very funny


 
But I did also enjoy the information on the soap - I know many people with dogs so it might also make a good gift idea


----------



## Dennis (Jan 29, 2014)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> What % dog did you use?
> 
> I do feel for you, all who are having troubles.  I am waiting for my HP lard to be cured so I can see if the recipe is good for other uses (Bay Rum soap and so on).
> 
> So on the one hand I want to make more, but don't just want to make it for the sake of it.  Except a salt bar - once I can find some salt in this country that hasn't been doused with Iodine................ :thumbdown:



Love bay rum soap, made some not long ago.
I'm surprised that you have difficulty finding non iodized salt.  Over here it's on the store shelf right next to iodized.  Perhaps not as large a space but certainly available.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jan 29, 2014)

In the shop near me there was 1 product out of 2 SHELVES that didn't have iodine added!  Madness.  It was a fair bit more expensive, too.  

I'll try the bigger shop and see if that gives me more options


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 29, 2014)

lenarenee said:


> cmzaha,
> 
> Good to know you're able to get something done that you needed to.
> 
> ...


----------



## lenarenee (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks for that information....hope your recent batches turn out as well
as you'd hoped.


----------



## soap_rat (Jan 31, 2014)

I read this the other day and thought "Me too!" but I couldn't even get motivated enough to type it!  Last November I moved my soaping from the old location, and completely trashed our house as I frantically soaped to get ready for my first craft fairs.  So after making and cleaning up that mess, every time I thought about making soap I'd imagine it taking over the kitchen/dining room completely.  

Somehow after reading your post, I talked myself into making soap, the immediately started to talk myself back out of it.  Then I asked myself "At the end of today, are you going to be PROUD that you didn't make soap?"  That did it.  Just one loaf, it seemed to take no time at all, and was cleaned up really fast!  So, thanks for making this post!

And, Efficacious, I use iodized salt in my salt bars, have for years, to no apparent ill effect.  Why are you trying to avoid it?


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 31, 2014)

soap_rat said:


> I read this the other day and thought "Me too!" but I couldn't even get motivated enough to type it! Last November I moved my soaping from the old location, and completely trashed our house as I frantically soaped to get ready for my first craft fairs. So after making and cleaning up that mess, every time I thought about making soap I'd imagine it taking over the kitchen/dining room completely.
> 
> Somehow after reading your post, I talked myself into making soap, the immediately started to talk myself back out of it. Then I asked myself "At the end of today, are you going to be PROUD that you didn't make soap?" That did it. Just one loaf, it seemed to take no time at all, and was cleaned up really fast! So, thanks for making this post!
> 
> And, Efficacious, I use iodized salt in my salt bars, have for years, to no apparent ill effect. Why are you trying to avoid it?


 
Glad you got inspired and made some soap. I think I was still burnt out from my holiday soaping. I made about 400 lbs for the holidays. I always clean up after so I do not face the mess the next day. 
Efficacious, I have also used regular iodized table salt with no problems many times.


----------



## Saponista (Jan 31, 2014)

Have you found any iodine free salt for your salt bars @efficaciousgent? The only stuff I could find was very course rock salt, I'm going to give it a go but not sure if I should grind it up finer in a coffee grinder first or whether it will be ok as is.


----------

